# Princess Charlotte and Arabella - EASTER PARADE



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

In your Easter bonnet with all the frills upon it,
You'll be the grandest puppy in the Easter parade...... Enjoy , Sarah


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

What fabulous pictures







Thank you for posting


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh my Sarah you take wonderful pictures. They are sooooo precious. That last pic. is way too cute!


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG what a cute picture!!! I love the Chicks.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Too cute for words!!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, adorable pictures!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what gorgeous pictures Sarah, the kids look so cute


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwww....your babies are so precious. Now we're all ready for Easter - I needed that. Thanks!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I love the ones with the baby chicks! That started my day off with a smile.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... really cute pics! I think Kelsie would have attacked each one of those chicks!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cute pictures! In the first one, it looks like Princess Charlotte is holding a bouquet. And Henry with the chicks - those eyes...














All four are so sweet - are they excited about their new sister? (Have you told them yet??)


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Gorgeous Pics and subjects!!


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!!!! They look sooooooo precious!!! I need to get an easter picture of Dexter!! Too cute....glad you posted!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh ADORABLE!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! these are great shots of your furbabies









kat


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

So sweet!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> awww... really cute pics! I think Kelsie would have attacked each one of those chicks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr - that is why my Lhasa Teddy doesn't have the baby chicks anywhere near his mouth - he felt like some dinner !!! Arabella and Henry are both very good natured - they'll do anything to make me happy







Sarah


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

i think he enjoys the chicks on him!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg that cheered me up! You need to look into publishing greeting cards or something with your doggie photos--they are just way too good.......


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG I started giggling at the pics with all the little chickies! Fantastic job as usual!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What adorable pictures!














Love the little chicks!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, those are very cute pics of the furkids. I love them all, but there's something about Henry







in those pics.It's his eyes,he has expressive eyes like Boo. I want to kiss him right between those beautiful eyes. You take such great pics.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the one with the little chickies! Happy Easter!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

beautiful pictures thank u for sharing!!!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Those are awesome pictures!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh My Goodness!! I had to do a double-take there ... I thought for a split second Dakota had somehow appeared in your photo-shoot, then I composed myself & realised that Arabella's coat is a little bit longer ... phew!! I can't get over how similar they sometimes look!!

Fantastic pictures Sarah! Well done!!







Love the 2nd one where Princess Charlotte is squeeeeeezing her precious little face into the shot!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Oh My Goodness!! I had to do a double-take there ... I thought for a split second Dakota had somehow appeared in your photo-shoot, then I composed myself & realised that Arabella's coat is a little bit longer ... phew!! I can't get over how similar they sometimes look!!
> 
> Fantastic pictures Sarah! Well done!!
> 
> ...


LOL - yes they are TWINS , I'm coming to Sydney just to take a photo of them together . We live in a small country , they are probably related . Sarah


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What beautiful pictures





















I am having a hard time choosing the one I like best. They all are sooo cute.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! Each photo is cuter and cuter! LOVE the chicks. The bonnets are so darling. Doggies are adorable.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

_BEAUTIFUL_ pictures of your _GORGEOUS_ PUPS - the little chicks certainly add to the Easter touch - _ADORABLE_. Thanks for sharing such precious pictures.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

You have the most beautiful doggy family


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i love henry-with-a-chick-on-his-head LOLOLOL he looks very tolerant of it all, knowing there must certainly be a cookie at the end of this path...









great pics, i bet you could make some money photographing pets in your garden. 


ann marie and the "garden? i love gardens! i'm coming over!" buttercup


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> i love henry-with-a-chick-on-his-head LOLOLOL he looks very tolerant of it all, knowing there must certainly be a cookie at the end of this path...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry James doesn't work for cookies , he works for kisses !!!







Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love the photo with the baby peeps.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Great pics of your







babies Sarah, as always.







Happy Easter.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! Cute chick pics! I love them all. I also love the bunny.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

You are so creative with your pictures. Love them!!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Pictures!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love, love, love, love the pics.


----------

